
Obscure Facebook URL - spoiledtechie
http://spoiledtechie.com/post/2013/08/29/So-there-I-was-Searching-for-an-obscure-Email-Address.aspx
======
WestCoastJustin
_>
[https://www.wwww.wwww.wwww.wwww.wwww.0.facebook.com/rdnation](https://www.wwww.wwww.wwww.wwww.wwww.0.facebook.com/rdnation)
_

Looks like anything.0.facebook.com is an alias for z.c10r.facebook.com.

 _So..._

    
    
      $ host hackernews.0.facebook.com
      hackernews.0.facebook.com is an alias for z.c10r.facebook.com.
    
      $ host www.xyz.hackernews.0.facebook.com
      www.xyz.hackernews.0.facebook.com is an alias for z.c10r.facebook.com.
    

It is called a _Wildcard DNS record_ [1], which allows you to have
~.example.com go to a single IP address and have the server handle it. This is
really useful for web hosting, etc, and 37signals uses it for hosting basecamp
[2], so each customer gets unique name at ~.basecamp.com.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcard_DNS_record](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcard_DNS_record)

[2] [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1512-how-to-do-basecamp-
style...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1512-how-to-do-basecamp-style-
subdomains-in-rails)

~~~
mcpherrinm
I couldn't help but wonder if c10r was an abbreviation (is there a name for
this form of shortening?):

    
    
      % grep '^c..........r$' /usr/share/dict/words
      cabinetmaker
      calligrapher
      carpetbagger
      cartographer
      cheeseburger
      chiropractor
      collaborator
      commissioner
      communicator
      confectioner
      conquistador
      counteroffer
      countertenor

~~~
cokernel_hacker
Yep, numeronyms.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeronym](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeronym)

